

“The 10 Traits of Successful Startup CEO’s I’ve Backed” - jkuria
http://www.theconversionwizards.com/dan-levitan-10-traits-successful-ceos/

======
andrewljohnson
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HWiWEU_...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HWiWEU_xAvcJ:www.theconversionwizards.com/dan-
levitan-10-traits-successful-ceos/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

